

Pluginbag - jain_chirag04
http://pluginbag.com

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jain_chirag04
Hi dang, Not sure what did i miss about the above guidelines. Can you please
elaborate. Thanks :)

~~~
jain_chirag04
Also, I added Show HN in the title. Seems like it is edited now.

~~~
dang
"For example, landing pages, email signups, and fundraisers aren't ready to be
tried out yet, so they don't count as Show HNs. Once it's ready, come back and
share it then."

We take Show HN out of the title when posts don't fit the criteria for Show
HN.

Edit: Oops, I quoted an earlier version of the guidelines. Will probably put
that bit back.

